# Rear hydraulic flow on Kioti CK3510SE HST



## Stubblejumper (Mar 29, 2021)

I can't get an answer from Kioti as to what is the hydraulic flow to the rear remotes. The wood splitter manufacturer does not believe Kioti's 11.7 number. They sent me a youtube video of someone using their product on a new ck3510se and the cycle time was much slower than on other comparable tractors. The guy in the video said he was running at 1700 rpm. While maybe running at up to 2400 rpm would be better, that is a lot of fuel to use all day.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Stubblejumper, welcome to the forum. 

I really do not know what to believe with your tractor's hydraulics. Tractordata.com lists the hydraulics at 11.7 gpm. The 11.7 gpm (if real) is not going to make a real fast splitter, plus you have to run your tractor at high rpm to get that rate. See attached data sheet:
TractorData.com Kioti CK3510 tractor information

Your best bet is to buy a splitter with an engine.


----------



## Stubblejumper (Mar 29, 2021)

BigT said:


> Howdy Stubblejumper, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I really do not know what to believe with your tractor's hydraulics. Tractordata.com lists the hydraulics at 11.7 gpm. The 11.7 gpm (if real) is not going to make a real fast splitter, plus you have to run your tractor at high rpm to get that rate. See attached data sheet:
> TractorData.com Kioti CK3510 tractor information
> ...


So I have learned. I guess the salesman was used to including the splitter on bigger tractors.


----------



## rademamj1 (Sep 27, 2020)

The 11.7 GPM is valid, but don't forget that 2.1GPM is shared to the power steering unit. That gives you about 9.6GPM at the rear remotes. Still a healthy number. That diesel will run all day long at 2000rpm and not use much fuel.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

